# If you want to looskmax but don't have the money to pay for the surgeries, invest in this shitcoin



## Mavenes (May 21, 2021)

Index of /



In a year it will explode.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (May 21, 2021)

no one is buying your bags pajeet


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (May 21, 2021)

HGAHAHAHA YEahghhhhh........................./.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................ I wojhtb b e iknbvestiong in anuy tshguiot coins any ore@!!!!!


----------



## Mavenes (May 24, 2021)

The value of this shitcoin is continuing to rise. If you don't buy now, you will regret it forever.


----------



## Lars (May 24, 2021)

2018 greycel moment


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 24, 2021)

how sure are you abt this

last time i trusted @whatamIdoinwithmylyf with Shiba but it hasn't gone anywehre 

How do you know this specific one will blow up


----------



## Mavenes (May 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> how sure are you abt this
> 
> last time i trusted @whatamIdoinwithmylyf with Shiba but it hasn't gone anywehre
> 
> How do you know this specific one will blow up


Shiba has a capitalization of 4 billion euros, Catge only 4 million euros. Shiba and Catge are not comparable.

When Catge is listed on Binance in the coming months will make a x100 or x1000, while Shiba can no longer go up much because it is already listed on Binance and has high capitalization.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> how sure are you abt this
> 
> last time i trusted @whatamIdoinwithmylyf with Shiba but it hasn't gone anywehre
> 
> How do you know this specific one will blow up


first time I trusted musk I made 500 bucks. 
second time I trusted musk I made 1700 bucks
Third time I trusted musk I lost 8000 bucks
conclusion: Fuck Musk


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 24, 2021)

Mavenes said:


> Shiba has a capitalization of 4 billion euros, Catge only 4 million euros. Shiba and Catge are not comparable.
> 
> When Catge is listed on Binance in the coming months will make a x100 or x1000, while Shiba can no longer go up much because it is already listed on Binance and has high capitalization.


how much money could i make if i put in 200 dollars


----------



## Deleted member 13861 (May 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> how much money could i make if i put in 200 dollars


Its his own coin hes just looking for bag holders don’t fall fall for it retard


----------



## Mavenes (May 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> how much money could i make if i put in 200 dollars


if you invested $ 200 yesterday, you would now have about $ 500.


----------



## turkproducer (May 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> how much money could i make if i put in 200 dollars


bro it doesn’t work like that, it’s all liquid. it could somehow do a 1000x or you could lose all your money

never invest in a shitcoin, but if you’re well off enough and don’t mind losing $50, then by all means gamble on a shitcoin


Felix97 said:


> no one is buying your bags pajeet


shitcoin #6264838


Mavenes said:


> if you invested $ 200 yesterday, you would now have about $ 500.


how do we know it’s not a pump and dump and ur not gonna leave pslers or whoever else holding the shitcoin after u dump it?j


whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> first time I trusted musk I made 500 bucks.
> second time I trusted musk I made 1700 bucks
> Third time I trusted musk I lost 8000 bucks
> conclusion: Fuck Musk


kinda what you should assume buying a shitcoin off of some random tweet rather than your own volition, crypto is risky so you should stick to the established or high potential projects

not some dogecoin knock off


----------



## Deleted member 206 (May 26, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> shitcoin #6264838


this is your easiest 1000x sir, its the doge killer sir, binance listing soon sir, no rugpull sir, liquidity locked sir🇮🇳💁🏿‍♂️


----------



## tincelw (May 26, 2021)

Hi guys


Time for Anna report


Day 12 report (May-25)

The deal is secured!
I told you we would have brought on-board a large network of investors.
Well, for those who missed out on our zoom webinar this afternoon (late evening in Europe), Anna is here to catch you up.

Mr. Luigi Maisto, https://www.linkedin.com/in/luigi-maisto, joined CATGE with his network of investors.
You already saw one of them investing $100k on Monday: he is the first of a long list. Mr. Maisto’s network comprises more than 500,000 people across Europe and South America, therefore I invite all of you guys to welcome a lot of new community members.

The CATGE army is becoming a force to be reckoned with!

Also today we experienced:
⁃ A steady growth towards $4.6 million market cap. Our ATH is getting close. While other cryptos are still down 40-50%, we are catching up almost entirely 
⁃ Massive trading volumes: we are now almost at 17k transactions and 5500 holders. For every single one of those 17k transactions every holder got 7%. You’re welcome!
⁃ Two new influencers have shilled Catgecoin in their instagram stories: https://instagram.com/muhammadswagg?utm_medium=copy_link and https://instagram.com/lindamauri_?utm_medium=copy_link. Influencers count is now at 5 (and our influencers campaign hasn’t even started yet!)
⁃ An italian youtuber, Alessandro Autiero, posted a video about CATGE coin. He is the last of a long list (just search CATGE coin on youtube, you will find now 8 videos. And it’s just the beginning)

Let me remind you our next steps for the upcoming week
⁃ More investors will join in through the new partnership with Mr. Maisto and a new equally big partnership that we are about to close.
⁃ We should be announcing our first collaboration with an animal shelter
⁃ We will sign the first sponsorships with billboards in New York city, London and Milan

At 15 million market cap we will announce and present in details our DeFi platform launching tokenized assets. It’s a very big project that we have been planning to deploy long before CATGE was in our mind, and we think that this is the right time to launch it for real.

Also, I promised you I would send you a tiny note from the second city.

Anna always keeps her promises!










BROO ANNA WILL TAKE US TO THE MOON WITH HER TINY NOTES!!!!!!


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (May 26, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Time for Anna report
> ...


Tf


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 26, 2021)

Fuck crypto its horrible for the planet and all because some fat nerds call it “The cuwwency of thr futuw 🤓🤓”

@JM10 @Syobevoli


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 26, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> Fuck crypto its horrible for the planet and all because some fat nerds call it “The cuwwency of thr futuw 🤓🤓”
> 
> @JM10 @Syobevoli


What does it do to the planet?


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 26, 2021)

JM10 said:


> What does it do to the planet?


The Emission Problem. Both *bitcoin* and NFTs generate huge volumes of carbon emissions. A single transaction of *bitcoin*for example, has the same carbon footprint as 680,000 Visa transactions or bingeing YouTube for 51,210 hours.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 26, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> Fuck crypto its horrible for the planet and all because some fat nerds call it “The cuwwency of thr futuw 🤓🤓”
> 
> @JM10 @Syobevoli


Ohh no not the environmentiniooo


----------



## tincelw (May 26, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Tf


 This is the lead marketor of catge.......


----------



## Mavenes (May 30, 2021)

I invested a week ago when Catge/BNB was at $0.0000000024 and now it is $0.0000000070. If you too had invested in the day I opened this thread, now after a week you had already tripled your investment.

No other cryptocurrency has tripled its value this week.


----------



## one job away (May 30, 2021)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> HGAHAHAHA YEahghhhhh........................./.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,................ I wojhtb b e iknbvestiong in anuy tshguiot coins any ore@!!!!!


Weird that I was able to understand that with no problem


----------



## Gaia262 (May 31, 2021)

one job away said:


> Weird that I was able to understand that with no problem



How can you blame us? There was an Autist shilling sheba coins for a month as he invested in it.

Now look at the state of it over the month.


----------



## Mavenes (Jun 3, 2021)

Now Catge is $0.0000000086

When I opened this thread, it was $0.0000000024


All this in a few days.


----------



## Mavenes (Jun 3, 2021)

Mavenes said:


> Now Catge is $0.0000000086
> 
> When I opened this thread, it was $0.0000000024
> 
> ...


All the people laughing when I posted this thread, now where are they?


----------



## Mavenes (Jun 3, 2021)

$0.0000000115 now


Where are now the people who laughed days ago? I'm still waiting for an answer.


----------



## fuggg (Jun 3, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> The Emission Problem. Both *bitcoin* and NFTs generate huge volumes of carbon emissions. A single transaction of *bitcoin*for example, has the same carbon footprint as 680,000 Visa transactions or bingeing YouTube for 51,210 hours.


bullshit


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 3, 2021)

whenever i see shitcoins posted on here, i wonder whos stupid enough to fall for the rug


----------



## Mavenes (Jun 3, 2021)

$0.0000000180 now

the value has increased almost x10 compared to when I opened this thread a week ago. 

Nobody laughs anymore?


----------



## Mavenes (Jun 5, 2021)

$0.0000000240 now

if when I opened this thread you invested X, now you had 10X


----------



## mogstar (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## rolloftape (Jun 5, 2021)

efidescontinuado said:


> View attachment 1144810


Gren gren wots your problem men


----------



## hennypapi (Jun 5, 2021)

rolloftape said:


> Gren gren wots your problem men


me say alone ramp


----------



## efidescontinuado (Jun 5, 2021)

Mavenes said:


> $0.0000000240 now
> 
> if when I opened this thread you invested X, now you had 10X


when the lambo bro


----------



## Mavenes (Jun 6, 2021)

$0.0000000440

Almost increased x20 since I opened this thread


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 6, 2021)

Mavenes said:


> $0.0000000440
> 
> Almost increased x20 since I opened this thread


Looking at the charts it looks like it's going to be a pump and dump.

A whale will dump everything in due course and it will fall hard.

Still no regrets in not investing in that shitcoin, can wait until the next crash this month to wipe it out of existence.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 16, 2021)

XD


----------



## Pumanator (Jun 16, 2021)

Alt season is over. And the only coins that may profitable longterm are the coins that have a functionality
- bitcoin 
- Etherium 
- cardano
-BNB
The alt and meme coins is just a gamble that someone buys in at a higher price expecting for the price to further increase.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 22, 2021)

It is over.


----------

